# PINK custom build for my girlfriend's computer-Help and suggestions please :)



## LifeOnMars (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey everyone, I'm looking to build my girlfriend a custom pink and black themed rig, it will be used for light gaming with some minimal 3d games thrown into the mix. What I'm really looking for help on is pink components - 

Pink Case (Ideally with black inside)

Pink Neon Case Fans

Pink/All Black Graphics Card

A nice girly CPU cooler

Basically, if its pink or black and you have used it before or know somewhere that offers these sort of components links would be mucho appreciated  I'm UK based so ideally UK links if possible...thanks guys


----------



## MRCL (Apr 17, 2009)

Girly CPU cooler? May I present... The Butterfly! 

Now, as for fans... These would look pinkish... tho they're AC Ryan, so not sure how they perform (and sound).


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 17, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Girly CPU cooler? May I present... The Butterfly!
> 
> Now, as for fans... These would look pinkish... tho they're AC Ryan, so not sure how they perform (and sound).



LOL Nice one on the butterfly 

Nice try on the fans but i'm really looking for more like a garish 1980's kind of neon pink, think Vice City


----------



## crtecha (Apr 17, 2009)

hahahah that is pretty girly MRCL  


But hey boss you can buy what ever you want and paint it too


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 17, 2009)

crtecha said:


> hahahah that is pretty girly MRCL
> 
> 
> But hey boss you can buy what ever you want and paint it too



I'm scared....never performed any mods, even something as simple as a custom paintjob


----------



## MRCL (Apr 17, 2009)

Found a pink case  Raidmax Aurora OR Raidmax O2 Pink


----------



## crtecha (Apr 17, 2009)

Its not too hard.  As long as you take your time.  Do you have a extra case laying around to practice on???


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 17, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Found a pink case  Raidmax Aurora OR Raidmax O2 Pink



Nice find mate, I like the first one especially.



crtecha said:


> Its not too hard.  As long as you take your time.  Do you have a extra case laying around to practice on???



I suppose I have, an old coolermaster elite 330. I have no idea on types of paint, drying times all that sort of stuff though.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 17, 2009)

That was some jedi stuff dude you found everything


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 17, 2009)

crtecha said:


> That was some jedi stuff dude you found everything



Pink graphics card  ?


----------



## stormseeker (Apr 17, 2009)

Ever thought about InWin Allure case? Really girly 



LifeOnMars said:


> Pink graphics card  ?



There was a VVIKO 8800GT with purple PCB


----------



## crtecha (Apr 17, 2009)

LifeOnMars said:


> Pink graphics card  ?



I just found this   more of a salmon


----------



## MRCL (Apr 17, 2009)

Doesn't really count I guess...



stormseeker said:


> Ever thought about InWin Allure case? Really girly
> 
> 
> 
> There was a VVIKO 8800GT with purple PCB



http://xtreview.com/addcomment-id-3940-view-VVIKOO-GeForce-8800GT-MAX-with-1-GB-GDDR-3.html 

By the way, wan't a PSU with purple innit?


----------



## crtecha (Apr 17, 2009)

You should show up in this


----------



## MRCL (Apr 17, 2009)

crtecha said:


> You should show up in this
> 
> http://www.hwfreak.com/Images/december2007/pink_mario_car.jpg



That must be from Japan.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 17, 2009)

MRCL said:


> That must be from Japan.



What your from Japan? (Sorry had to do that)

Nice find on the cases, I seen the Pink one on the Egg along time ago, but really it's ugly (just the design besides the color). The other is pretty good looking though.


----------



## Rockr69 (Apr 23, 2009)

completely off topic, but would that be your GTR in your avatar?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2009)

Nope, 99 Grand Prix GTX with an F1 hood (alot more under that hood too).


----------



## Rockr69 (Apr 23, 2009)

I was asking Life on Mars, but nice Grand Prix none the less.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah that kinda does look like a 70's Skyline, thats were pretty sweet, but really rare. Speaking on Lifeonmars, I wonder how this build is going?


----------



## Rockr69 (Apr 23, 2009)

not as rare where he's from, but would like to hear about pink build...


----------



## Rockr69 (Apr 23, 2009)

Have you checked out www.performance-pcs.com ?


----------

